# More damselflies



## macro junkie (May 21, 2008)




----------



## pedro92 (May 23, 2008)

NICE PICS! MJ I'm always astonished at your great macro pics


----------



## Pelle (May 23, 2008)

One the sixth picture it looks like it's leaning on it's elbow :lol: 

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## mrblue (May 25, 2008)

macro junkie said:


>


"hey guys, whats up?  "/"how YOU doin?  "

ps - great photos.


----------

